# '98 Frontier Auto Transmission Issues



## viva_luckenbach (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm new here, so please be gentle.

I'm the proud owner of a 1998 Nissan Frontier that I bought 13 years ago.

Lately, actually for the past 6 months, I've been having issues with the transmission (among other things).  

The problem happens most when it's cold. I'll put it into Drive but nothing happens. To get it to do anything I have to put it into 1st and wait for a few minutes before it goes into gear. This happens even after I warm it up for 10 min +. 

Yesterday I changed out my ATF. I know I didn't get all of the fluid out and will have to do it again in a week, but so far it hasn't made a difference in the way it shifts into gear in the morning or after it's been sitting. 

Once it does go into first, it's smooth sailing, highway and city. 

Here are some details:

98 Nissan Automatic
225K+ miles.

I have the popular problem with my instrument cluster. The speedometer, temp, mileage, and gas guages do not work. The check engine light is on for "Knock Sensor" but that was thrown out long before my tranny issue.

Any help is greatly appreciated!

VL


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Since you already replaced the fluid, I would assume that the fluid level is full. It sounds like the internal seals of the trans have hardened, creating a poor sealing issue when cold. As the fluid warms, it will make the seals more pliable and eventually they seal. You never mentioned the old fluid condition. Brown in color indicates clutch lining material and silver or brass specs indicate hard part failure. A line pressure and stall test would be in order, but it sounds, based on what you describe, like the trans is due for an overhaul or replacement.

Unlike earlier Nissan trucks, your Frontier has a "unified meter assy." rather than an instument cluster that has replaceable componants. With all of those items malfunctioning, it sounds like your unified meter assy. is bad. There is a diagnostic mode you can use to test the meter componants that I'll paste below:

Diagnosis Function 


Meter/gauge Operation and Odo/Trip Meter Segment Check in Diagnosis Mode 


Odo/trip meter segment can be checked in diagnosis mode. 
Meters/gauges can be checked in diagnosis mode.
Meter/gauge Operation And Odo/Trip Meter Segment Check In Diagnosis Mode 





HOW TO ALTERNATE DIAGNOSIS MODE 


Turn ignition switch to ON and change odo/trip meter to "TRIP A" or "TRIP B". 
Turn ignition switch to OFF . 
Turn ignition switch to ON when pushing odo/trip meter switch. 
Confirm that trip meter indicates "000.0". 
Push odo/trip meter switch more than three times within 5 seconds . 
All odo/trip meter segments should be turned on.
NOTE : If some segments are not turned on, speedometer (unified meter control unit) with odo/trip meter should be replaced.

At this point, the unified control meter is turned to diagnosis mode.

Meter/gauge Operation And Odo/Trip Meter Segment Check In Diagnosis Mode 







Push odo/trip meter switch. Indication of each meter/gauge should be as shown left during pushing odo/trip meter switch if it is not malfunctioning.
NOTE : It takes about 1 minute for indication of fuel gauge to become stable.

Flexible Print Circuit (FPC) 





Flexible Print Circuit (FPC) 
Tachometer, fuel gauge and water temperature gauge are connected with unified meter control unit (speedometer) by Flexible Print Circuit (FPC) connector. When replacing or removing and installing unified control unit (speedometer), disconnect and connect FPC connector according to the following steps.

Disconnect 





DISCONNECT 


Open connector cover. 
Release connector lock by holding both ends of it and pulling it up. 
Disconnect FPC by pulling it up.
Connect 





CONNECT 


Insert FPC into connector and lock connector pushing FPC downward. 
Check secure connection of FPC. 
Check continuity of check land terminals for secure connection of FPC. Resistance: 0 Ohms 
Close connector cover.


----------

